# Eignet sich Java für ein Beat'em'Up?



## redneb (24. Nov 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte euch mal fragen ob ihr mir sagen könnt ob sich Java für ein 2D Beat'em'Up eignet?

Das ganze soll auch Multiplayer fähig sein, 2 an einem PC, über LAN und Internet.


Wär nett wenn ihr mir ein paar Theman nennen könntet in die ich mich dann am besten mal einlesen sollte.




gruß
redneb


----------



## lin (24. Nov 2005)

Ist Beat'em'Up = Flipper?
Hm.. Wenn du das wirklich 2D machen willst am besten in 2D Graphics :wink: Kann dir aber auch das Buch "Killer Game Programming" von O'Reilly empfehlen, dort wird 2,2.5 und 3D behandelt.... (ist allerdins ein 1000seiten buch)..


----------



## redneb (24. Nov 2005)

Beat'em'Up = n kleines Prügelspiel wie Mortal Combat oder street fighter


Will dafür Vektor Grafik verwenden. Hab Vor einem Jahr das ganze mit C++ angefangen, bzw. war vorgesehen C++ zu verwenden. Habe aber in der letzten Zeit mehr mit Java gemacht und auch erfahren das Java und der Verbindungsaufbau zu anderen PCs wesentlich leichter sein soll. Hab auch meine Freude an Java gefunden... Nur hab ich noch nicht den Einstieg für Spieleprogrammierung in Java gefunden und wollte mir nach Möglichkeit auch vorerst kein Buch kaufen.


----------



## Beni (24. Nov 2005)

Graphics benutzen ist nicht schwer, man bekommt ein Objekt und zeichnet damit. (Beispiele gibst viele im Netz und auch hier im Forum).
Das Ganze performant halten hingegen... da wirst du dich mit Multithreading beschäftigen müssen. Auch dass man in der paint-Methode (eine Methode von java.awt.Component, die man überschreiben muss, um zeichnen zu können), nur zeichnen soll, aber nicht rechnen, darfst du nicht vergessen :wink:

Verbindungen werden in Java mit Socket und ServerSocket realisiert. Mit 5 Zeilen hast du einen kompletten Server geschrieben... ich verweise jetzt ebenfalls auf das Web, und auf die API für die Dokumentation.


----------

